# Aliás



## ClaudiaSol

Hola amigos, quería preguntarles si en el siguiente contexto, *aliás* puede traducirse por *alias* en español: "Jean-Jacques Dessalines, aliás Jacques I y do mexicano Itubide, aliás Augustín I".
Gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Creo que no. Aliás puede significar: de otra manera, de otro modo, además, no o obstante...
En la traduccion podría ser 
Jean-Jacques Dessalines, alcunhado Jacques I, e do mexicano Itubide por alcunha Agustin (Agostinho) I.

Pero mejor que confirmen esto los nativos.

MG


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Hola Mangato. Lo que sucede que "aliás" está en el original en portugués". Yo debo traducirlo al español.
Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## vf2000

Sugiro que use "mejor dicho" no lugar de "aliás".
Aliás dá a idéia de correção.


----------



## Mangato

Pues probablemente quiera decir alias, teniendo en cuenta que aliás significa de otro modo, de otra manera.
He consultado el Aurelio, el Priberam y el Aulete y en ninguno lo considera sinónimo de alcunha. 
Claro que alcunha tiene una connotación despectiva y este no es el caso. 
Literalmente podría ser Jacques Dessalines, de otro modo, Jacques I; pero yo traduciría Jacques Dessalines, conocido como Jacques I.


----------



## Heitor

ClaudiaSol said:


> Lo que sucede que "aliás" está en el original en portugués".


 
Mangato tiene razón, "aliás" em portugués no significa lo mismo que en español.

La sentencia original, si está mismo en portugués, me suena muy rara.


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Gracias a los tres!!


----------



## Tomby

Claudia: si no quieres utilizar la palabra "alias" por su peyorativa connotación en español [para mí sin fundamento] podrías decir "también conocido como", por ejemplo, "_Jean-Jacques Dessalines, también conocido como Jacques I, y del mexicano Itubide, también conocido como Augustín I_". Lo que ocurre es que una descripción demasiado repetitiva. Creo que sería mejor decir: "_Jean-Jacques Dessalines y del mexicano Itubide, también conocidos como Jacques I y Agustín I respectivamente_". Espero que sirva. 
TT.


----------



## Outsider

¿Y qué tal "más conocido como"?


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> ¿Y qué tal "más conocido como"?


 Sí, también.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

> La sentencia original, si está mismo en portugués, me suena muy rara


.

_'Aliás_', neste sentido, provém da abreviatura da expressão latina _'alias dictu' (também conhecido por, também chamado_) por via do inglês, onde serve para descrever uma pessoa conhecida por mais de um nome ou para identificar um nome que encobre uma identidade real.
Estou convencido que neste texto aparece precisamente por imitação do inglês, embora grafada com a ortografia do português, mas há que notar que o uso da palavra portuguesa não é aqui descabido, já que o advérbio '_aliás_' significa _'ou então', 'de outro modo'_ comportando perfeitamente a acepção de que se trata dum nome alternativo, pelo que, no essencial, corresponde ao sentido que idêntica palavra tem quer na expressão latina original, quer no uso inglês. Consequentemente, não vejo que possa opôr-se objecção de monta ao seu uso.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> .
> 
> _'Aliás_', neste sentido, provém da abreviatura da expressão latina _'alias dictu' (também conhecido por, também chamado_) por via do inglês, onde serve para descrever uma pessoa conhecida por mais de um nome ou para identificar um nome que encobre uma identidade real.
> Estou convencido que neste texto aparece precisamente por imitação do inglês, embora grafada com a ortografia do português, mas há que notar que o uso da palavra portuguesa não é aqui descabido, já que o advérbio '_aliás_' significa _'ou então', 'de outro modo'_ comportando perfeitamente a acepção de que se trata dum nome alternativo, pelo que, no essencial, corresponde ao sentido que idêntica palavra tem quer na expressão latina original, quer no uso inglês. Consequentemente, não vejo que possa opôr-se objecção de monta ao seu uso.


 
Muito esclarecedor mas desaconselho a tradução por_ alias_, pois na atualidade a nossa palavra comporta quase sempre ideia despectiva, atribuida a malandros e delinqüentes. Ninguém diz: Edson Arantes alias Pelé


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Muito esclarecedor mas desaconselho a tradução por_ alias_, pois na atualidade a nossa palavra comporta quase sempre ideia despectiva, atribuida a malandros e delinqüentes. Ninguém diz: Edson Arantes alias Pelé


Mas sim _Eleuterio Sánchez *alias* El Lute_. Nomeadamente, nestes casos é quando se usa o artigo na frente de um nome próprio. Em português e em catalão é normal este uso: *o* António, *a* Catarina, etc. Talvez por essa razão os castelhanos se incomodem quando são chamados dessa maneira. Consideram uma coisa estranha nesses contextos.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Muito esclarecedor mas desaconselho a tradução por_ alias_, pois na atualidade a nossa palavra comporta quase sempre ideia despectiva, atribuida a malandros e delinqüentes. Ninguém diz: Edson Arantes alias Pelé


 
Já agora também não deduzam do que eu disse que o uso é comum em Portugal, que não é. Eu só estava a referir que a expressão não é de rejeitar, nem pelo lado da semântica nem pelo lado da etimologia. Não é certamente daquelas que, se se vulgarizarem, me ferirão os ouvidos.


----------

